# Israeli citizen/husband is British got offered job in Germany



## Danielel1187 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I hope that someone can help me. Im an Israeli citizen by birth, hold a US green card ( not for long considering I moved to England with my now Husband), I hold an FLR(m) aka Marriage Visa. My husband got offered an amazing job in Germany. The company also advised him that I can be his Personal Assistant, securing me a job as well. Theres no salary contract as it is 100% commission in a Financial Advisement firm. What are the steps I need to take in order for me to legally stay, live and work in Germany for at least 2 years? Thank you.


----------



## WorldTraveller007 (Feb 5, 2013)

If your husband will have the right to work and live in germany you will participate in his visa class.
If you continue married, you will have the right to work and live here as long as you live with him.
Germany can very very bureaucratic and won't make anything easy unless you follow all the rules of the system.


----------

